

Tor 0.2.2.34 is released (security patches) - mukyu
https://blog.torproject.org/blog/tor-02234-released-security-patches

======
mukyu
It does not seem to de-anonymize as in allow someone to identify a client's
original IP or such, but can reduce Tor to basically being pseudoanonymous.

It seems to only really bone you if they control the entry guard and the final
targer or the exit node, which is pretty much broken anyways with just traffic
analysis.

